# Stuffed/Wrapped Jalapenos



## bmaddox (Jan 5, 2015)

I smoked a batch of bacon wrapped and cream cheese stuffed jalapenos this weekend to break in my new MES. The local grocery had giant jalapenos so I couldn't resist. I added some brown sugar to the cream cheese to sweeten it up a bit.













IMG_1332.JPG



__ bmaddox
__ Jan 5, 2015


----------



## seenred (Jan 5, 2015)

Those look delicious!  Who doesn't love ABT's!!  Great way to break in that new MES...nicely done!

Red


----------



## timberjet (Jan 5, 2015)

My almost favorite food. If you have any homemade preserves try mixing a little of that in with the cream cheese. I do this from time to time especially during black berry season here. I have used honey before and it is excellent too.


----------



## bmaddox (Jan 5, 2015)

timberjet said:


> My almost favorite food. If you have any homemade preserves try mixing a little of that in with the cream cheese. I do this from time to time especially during black berry season here. I have used honey before and it is excellent too.


Preserves sounds good. My wife makes blueberry preserves every year so I will have to give that a try.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice ! I love ABTs' !!


----------



## boykjo (Jan 6, 2015)

Yummy.........


----------



## roller (Jan 6, 2015)

Love those..


----------



## disco (Jan 6, 2015)

Terrific looking peppers! 







Disco


----------



## disco (Jan 9, 2015)

Terrific looking peppers!


----------



## harleyeg05 (Feb 19, 2015)

I tried these at a family smoke off up in our local canyons, and then I just recently did them for the Super bowl and I added bacon bits to the cream cheese.
But I like what others said about adding berries, that sounds great!


----------



## gary s (Feb 19, 2015)

Those really look good Nice Job I agree with Disco  ---- 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## puckhed33 (Jan 10, 2016)

Smoking up a batch of those right now! We love these.


----------



## madbomber (Feb 28, 2016)

I prefer apricot preserves with cheddar cheese stuffed inside my jalapeños. Will have to try blueberry with the cream cheese though. It sounds pretty yummy![emoji]128522[/emoji]


----------



## supershortmag (Feb 28, 2016)

Preserves ... Will have to try that.

We always mix cajun seasoning and garlic powder in our creme cheese.  One of my favorites too


----------



## mikew999 (Jul 8, 2016)

Peppers look great. About how long and at what temp? My wife and I would love to try some of these.


----------



## madbomber (Jul 19, 2016)

IMG_20160408_121159483_HDR.jpg



__ madbomber
__ Jun 10, 2016





 I halved a dozen large jalapeños, removed the ribs and seeds, stuffed half of them with cream cheese and the remaining half with shredded cheddar cheese and a little apricot preserves. Wrapped each half with a slice of thin bacon. Smoked them in my Masterbuilt electric smoker at 220F for 2hours 20minutes with apple wood chips. Try them, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## smokeymose (Jul 19, 2016)

We have a half dozen with every smoke, if I can find big ones. Never thought about slicing them like that, though, and the brown sugar gets a point!
I'm trying this next time!
Dan


----------



## mikew999 (Jul 22, 2016)

Okay, Madbomber, trying a few in the smoker. The grill just makes all the cheese melt out. I am also trying a little strawberry rhubarb jam in a couple to surprise my wife. Almost a dessert!


----------



## madbomber (Apr 26, 2017)

MikeW999 said:


> Okay, Madbomber, trying a few in the smoker. The grill just makes all the cheese melt out. I am also trying a little strawberry rhubarb jam in a couple to surprise my wife. Almost a dessert!



Hope they turned out well? Stuffed bacon-wrapped jalapeño peppers are awesome. And they taste great to everyone that has tried them. Without the seeds and ribs, and the smoke, the heat of the pepper is reduced to almost nothing and everyone, including people afraid of hot stuff, can enjoy them!


----------

